# Trundle Daybed



## cibula11 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm considering building one for my two girls after seeing that the price of them online are upwards of $600. 

My major question is what type of wood should I use? 
I want to use 4x4's for the posts, but didn't know if doug fir would work, or if I should look into something of higher quality.

It will be painted white, and will look sort of craftsman/farmhouse with some pretty straightforward joinery using pocket screws. 

Suggestions/Ideas?

http://ana-white.com/sites/default/files/73824_10150313338605403_747430402_15863835_7760023_n.jpg


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Douglas Fir would work. The grain may read some when painted, but you might like that look. I would use a more substantial joinery method than pocket screws.












 







.


----------



## cibula11 (Feb 14, 2008)

Would dowels suffice? I'd like to explore using bed rail hardware so that the bed can be taken apart if needed. 
The headboard and footboard would essentially be panels that "fit" inside of the posts, and then I would have rails connecting the head/footboard. Like I said, If possible I'd rather make something that could be broken down since this bed will need to be moved into a bedroom with a narrow stairwell.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

cibula11 said:


> Would dowels suffice? I'd like to explore using bed rail hardware so that the bed can be taken apart if needed.
> The headboard and footboard would essentially be panels that "fit" inside of the posts, and then I would have rails connecting the head/footboard. Like I said, If possible I'd rather make something that could be broken down since this bed will need to be moved into a bedroom with a narrow stairwell.


There's a good variety of bedrail hardware to pick from. Here's one supplier.












 







.


----------



## cibula11 (Feb 14, 2008)

the link you provided was broken, but here's one from rockler that looked pretty simple:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11&filter=bed rail hardware


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

cibula11 said:


> the link you provided was broken, but here's one from rockler that looked pretty simple:
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11&filter=bed%20rail%20hardware



I just tried my link again, and it works just fine.












 







.


----------



## cibula11 (Feb 14, 2008)

Any ideas on the lumber I should use for the posts. Like I mentioned, I am painting the bed white, but the plans call for something substantial like a 4x4 or 3x3 minimum. I'm having trouble finding something. Oak, but for almost $60 for an 8ft post is too much to paint over.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

Doug Fir would be my choice.


----------



## cibula11 (Feb 14, 2008)

I located some 3x3 poplar, so now it's between the poplar or douglas fir. The only thing I'm concerned about is the rougher surface of the 4x4 fir. Not sure if sanding alone would make it smooth and finished looking.


----------



## cibula11 (Feb 14, 2008)

cibula11 said:


> I located some 3x3 poplar, so now it's between the poplar or douglas fir. The only thing I'm concerned about is the rougher surface of the 4x4 fir. Not sure if sanding alone would make it smooth and finished looking.


I'm now needed to figure a way to properly attach the back of the day bed to the head and footboard. The bottom will be attached as a side rail would be using bed rail fasteners, but the top of the day bed will be left suspended. I would like to be able to take down the bed if needed so nothing permanent. 
I can either buy flush mounted bed rail fasteners and attach to the backside, or use threaded inserts to bolt the head/footboard post to the back panel.

Other ideas.


----------

